# 93' 300zx NA



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

look for more posts with pics


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*heres more*


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*......*


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*engine close up*








I didnt have the Cold Air Intatke installed when this pic was taken... It looks sweeet as hell now... I'll try to get more pics..


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*interior*








A shot of the interior from the rear.... 7" Clarion DVD in the dash...


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*more interior*


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Wheels and Brakes close up*


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*custom box in trunk*


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

how would it look better with a cold air intake? you cannot even see it unless you remove the center panel.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*The cold air intake is .....*

I have the Injen Cold Air intake... the chrome down pipes look great. Also the red fittings(Vacuum lines and clamps fit with the look of my engine compartment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

but you cannot see the intake nor the downpipes unless you are either under the car(downpipes) or unless you took off the center panel(intake). or do you mean you have a chromed Y pipe. which does not seem right, because they are rubber. and the downpipes, AKA test pipes do not come in chrome because they get so hot the chrome would just flake off anyways?? you lost me man.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*You...*

the pipes that come down from the throttle bodies are chrome.... they arent flaking and dont receive direct heat so it shouldnt be a problem..... sorry you got lost man


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

i see, you mean hard pipes. i'm taking it that you got the HKS?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*I bought the "Injen" brand*

They look sweeet......


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

i go strictly for power and performance mods. shiney shit does not make you go fast so i do not even bother. i got a set of sheep dog BOV's recently, sweet sound, good spool up time. gotta love turbos. but i had an NA at one time too, nice car for crusing but it does not have that throw you back in your seat power that a TT does.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Im going that route next...*

I've got myself convinced to do an engine swap within a year.... Then I'll have a car that handles better than a TT with additional power.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

don't you ever get onto TT.net? it is much cheaper and easier to just buy a twinturbo than tring to convert one. and what makes you think a 2+2 will handle better than a smaller twinturbo with hicas?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*If youve read*

All the smart drivers have their hicass disconnected... and also Steve Millen the most succesfull Nissan 300zx driver used a 2+2 that was converted to TT ... reason the car has a longer wheelbase... Thus it handles better It was lighter than the TT also...  Its not as expensive as it sounds(well on TT.net it is) but I can buy a JSPEC TT for around 1500.00 with turbos slap the baby in and there ya have it.... and besides that I have a sweeet looking car that has been fun to work on... I've learned alot about the car along the way... I wouldnt get rid of her for less than $20,000, with the suspension, bodykit, brakes, disks, wheels, interior job, & sound system I have.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

i really like the hicas, and i know plenty of people who feel the same way. the only people who buy the hicas kit are people who have problems with it and don't want to pay out the nose to get it fixed. and the 2+2 is a little heavier than the 2 seater twinturbo. a longer wheelbase only means more stability at high speeds, not through tight turns. doing a TT conversion is a lot more involved than just dropping an engine in, in addition to the engine you will also need the tranny,EGI harness,intercoolers and all the piping, fuel pump, oil cooler,radiator, ECU, front bumper,clutch, vac. assist stuff for the clutch,exhaust system, clutch pedal,variety of sensors and actuators and the main engine room harness. along with a lot of gringing and frame work to get everything to fit. so if that sounds simple and cheap, i want what you're smoking please. so good luck!


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Specs on non turbo 2+2 - turbo*

SPEC SOURCES PROVIDED BY EDMUNDS.COM

Type: 300zx 2+2 
Where Built: 


Dimensions

Exterior:

Length: 178 in. 
Width: 70.9 in. 
Height: 48.1 in. 
Weight: 3313 lbs. 
Wheel Base: 101.2 in. 
Interior:

Front Head Room: 37.1 in. 
Front Hip Room: 53.5 in. 
Front Shoulder Room: 56.7 in. 
Rear Head Room: 34.4 in. 
Rear Shoulder Room: 55.2 in. 
Rear Hip Room: 41.2 in. 
Front Leg Room: 43 in. 
Rear Leg Room: 22.7 in. 
Luggage Capacity: 21.8 cu. ft. 
Maximum Seating: 4 
Performance Data

Performance:

Base Number of Cylinders: 6 
Base Engine Size: 3 liters 
Base Engine Type: V6 
Horsepower: 222 hp 
Max Horsepower: 6400 rpm 
Torque: 198 ft-lbs. 
Max Torque: 4800 rpm 
Drive Type: RWD 
Turning Circle: 35.4 ft. 


Fuel Data 
Fuel Tank Capacity: 19 gal.

EPA Mileage Estimates: (City/Highway)

Manual: 18 mpg / 24 mpg 

Automatic: 18 mpg / 23 mpg 




Type: 300zx Sport Coupe TT
Where Built: 


Dimensions

Exterior:

Length: 169.5 in. 
Width: 70.5 in. 
Height: 48.4 in. 
Weight: 3474 lbs. 
Wheel Base: 96.5 in. 
Interior:

Front Head Room: 36.8 in. 
Front Hip Room: 53.5 in. 
Front Shoulder Room: 56.7 in. 
Front Leg Room: 43 in. 
Luggage Capacity: 21.8 cu. ft. 
Maximum Seating: 2 
Performance Data

Performance:

Base Number of Cylinders: 6 
Base Engine Size: 3 liters 
Base Engine Type: V6 
Horsepower: 300 hp 
Max Horsepower: 6400 rpm 
Torque: 283 ft-lbs. 
Max Torque: 3600 rpm 
Drive Type: RWD 
Turning Circle: 34.1 ft. 


Fuel Data 
Fuel Tank Capacity: 19 gal.

EPA Mileage Estimates: (City/Highway)

Manual: 18 mpg / 24 mpg 

Automatic: 18 mpg / 24 mpg 

Range in Miles: (City/Highway)

Manual: 342 mi. / 456 mi. 

Automatic: 342 mi. / 456 mi. 

SO theres your info on wieght and other stuff.... even though it was a longer car it was lighter.... It would behoove you if you disconnected your hicass system as it inhibits performance.... ask Stillen down in Costa Mesa


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

like i said the TT is a LITTLE heavier than the NA, not very much. and if you were to swap the NA engine for a TT they would be really close, but i have a feeling that would be relitively impossible unless you got tons of cash and time. and judging from the lack of comment my guess is is will never happen, $1500 is just a starting off point for that conversion. and i have driven a car without the hicas and there were no gains what-so-ever. the rear end did not inspire as much confidence while hard cornering. he only got the kit because repairs exceeded the cost of the eliminator.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*The lack of comment was of no concern....*

The engine swap will happen.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

not for $1500 it won't, but good luck to ya...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: If youve read*



Atomzzz said:


> *All the smart drivers have their hicass disconnected... and also Steve Millen the most succesfull Nissan 300zx driver used a 2+2 that was converted to TT ... reason the car has a longer wheelbase... Thus it handles better It was lighter than the TT also...  Its not as expensive as it sounds(well on TT.net it is) but I can buy a JSPEC TT for around 1500.00 with turbos slap the baby in and there ya have it.... and besides that I have a sweeet looking car that has been fun to work on... I've learned alot about the car along the way... I wouldnt get rid of her for less than $20,000, with the suspension, bodykit, brakes, disks, wheels, interior job, & sound system I have. *


A 2+2 is not lighter than a regular Z. You can't buy and import a JDM Z here for $1500, they go for way more than that in the junkyards. Plus you have to make or get made a lot of other parts. Its cheaper to sell the NA and get a TT. Since you NA is so nice and you already have a bunch of work done to it, it might just be worth it to consider the swap but it will be difficult and expensive to do.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ShaksShaun said:


> *i really like the hicas, and i know plenty of people who feel the same way. the only people who buy the hicas kit are people who have problems with it and don't want to pay out the nose to get it fixed. and the 2+2 is a little heavier than the 2 seater twinturbo. a longer wheelbase only means more stability at high speeds, not through tight turns. doing a TT conversion is a lot more involved than just dropping an engine in, in addition to the engine you will also need the tranny,EGI harness,intercoolers and all the piping, fuel pump, oil cooler,radiator, ECU, front bumper,clutch, vac. assist stuff for the clutch,exhaust system, clutch pedal,variety of sensors and actuators and the main engine room harness. along with a lot of gringing and frame work to get everything to fit. so if that sounds simple and cheap, i want what you're smoking please. so good luck! *


I hated HICAS, it made the car feel like it wass about to spin out, then it made the car understeer like mad.

I disconnected it and strangly the car turned in better w/o the HICAS and felt much more balanced.

I htink removing the HICAS was a huge improvment.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ShaksShaun said:


> *i go strictly for power and performance mods. shiney shit does not make you go fast so i do not even bother. i got a set of sheep dog BOV's recently, sweet sound, good spool up time. gotta love turbos. but i had an NA at one time too, nice car for crusing but it does not have that throw you back in your seat power that a TT does. *


Well atmo vented BOV's are a performance decreasing mod! They cause over rich running on overun and can cause problems with venting metered air at high boost levels.

The factory bypsss valves are huge and aftermarket ones are a gimmick noisemaker that can cause performance issues.

Mike


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*chrome downpipes*

http://speedoptions.com/profiles/driverview.php?id=34954


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*flames I had done on door panels*










raised flames this shop did for me at a local interior place...


I dont know why the pic came out small... check out the pics here....http://speedoptions.com/profiles/driverview.php?id=34954


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Well atmo vented BOV's are a performance decreasing mod! They cause over rich running on overun and can cause problems with venting metered air at high boost levels.
> 
> The factory bypsss valves are huge and aftermarket ones are a gimmick noisemaker that can cause performance issues.
> 
> Mike *


you only rin rich for a split second at a time while shifting. and i would consider faster spool an upgrade.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ShaksShaun said:


> *you only rin rich for a split second at a time while shifting. and i would consider faster spool an upgrade. *


BOV's have no affect on spool. The valve size on aftermarket valves is either the same or smaller than the stock bypass valves.

Many times I have seen them as the sourse of slow spooling because they leak boost. Since the have to have a stiff spring to stay closed at idle they are also less responsive and cause more lag than the stock bypass valves.

They are a total rice mod on a twin turbo.

BOV's are ment for cars with a Speed Density air metering system. They work best on cars hat either had no bypass valve or the stock valve is really small. They work poorly for MAF Equipped cars unless they are recirculated and the springs are calbrated correcly. The Z has Bypass valves with huge control valves so aftermarket BOV's only hurt performance.

Mike


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

ShaksShaun said:


> *like i said the TT is a LITTLE heavier than the NA, not very much. and if you were to swap the NA engine for a TT they would be really close, but i have a feeling that would be relitively impossible unless you got tons of cash and time. and judging from the lack of comment my guess is is will never happen, $1500 is just a starting off point for that conversion. and i have driven a car without the hicas and there were no gains what-so-ever. the rear end did not inspire as much confidence while hard cornering. he only got the kit because repairs exceeded the cost of the eliminator. *


Actually you said "and the 2+2 is a little heavier than the 2 seater twinturbo". 

The 2+2 doesn't have the extra weight of HICAS, intercoolers, turbos, and all the extra hardware that goes along with them. Its additional length and seats didn't add all that much weight.

HICAS is not at all an asset to excellent drivers. If it was easier and cheaper to get rid of, I would do it in a split second on my car. I can see how it would be beneficial to people who only drive their cars moderately on the street, but at the track it sucks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

my mistake, i ment to imply that the TT is a touch heavier than the NA. i used to have a 2+2 and the steering felt a little bit looser than the TT, but you can move the TT through tight turns like no other, the weight makes it feel a little more taught when moving it through twisties. i mainly drive fast on tight mountain roads and the hicas makes it feel like the rear end is attached to the front by a string. when you turn the wheels the back follows with ease. i have heard the hicas suck at the strip when you run slicks, but i rarely ever race my car unless i run across somebody on the street which would be a noteable kill. and i felt a noticeable decrese in spool time the instant i put BOV's on my car. granted most people including me just wanted a little woosh with a shift, and some people (me included) noticed a reduction in spool time. for $120 i had to take advantage of them.


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Now the TT is heavier than the TT. That clears it up! 

By "track" I didn't mean the drag strip. I meant road courses. The ones with corners.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*I agree*

Theres no benefit to the HICAS system, infact I've read that it inhibits performance.....

I'm glad I wasn't the only one getting confused by shaksshaun who has been posting ...


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*ORIGINAL POST BY MOREPOWER2*

A 2+2 is not lighter than a regular Z. You can't buy and import a JDM Z here for $1500, they go for way more than that in the junkyards. Plus you have to make or get made a lot of other parts. Its cheaper to sell the NA and get a TT. Since you NA is so nice and you already have a bunch of work done to it, it might just be worth it to consider the swap but it will be difficult and expensive to do.

Mike
____________________________________________________


A 2+2 is lighter than a regular TT Z..... read the specs.... If you've looked around you'll find TT engines from 900.00 to 2000.00 it wont be too expensive to do an engine swap.... I have a friend who has done it already.. hes done it twice... The first one was a engine swap and then the second was when he bolted on TT's to a N/A engine... Which outperformed the other... Something about higher compression in the N/A


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

i listed some of the parts you would need to do the swap, not cheap. plus there is a lot of fabbing that needs to be done so everything will fit together right. ie: the radiator from a TT will not bolt up in an NA with the engine's swapped so an aftermarket one will be needed or a lot of fab work will need to be done to get it to fit. same goes for the intercoolers. i have never seen a JSPEC engine go for less than $2800 and even that was a steal. as well as the engine you will need the tranny the harness' ect.... NOT CHEAP


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*I have found, you may not have found*

I have seen several JSPEC VG30DETT's like as in (3) for way less than your quote of 2800...... I have some connections in Japan as I used to live there for 7 years. But I'm not even talking about that yet.... I'm only refering to what I've seen just brousing on the internet and calling around.... 

So if I have to I'll call a friend in Japan who could for certain hook me up.... 

Your right about one thing and that is theres other stuff that has to be done.... such as the radiator and mods for the intercoolers, no biggy thats small potatoes stuff

as I posted earlier I have friends that have already done what I'm trying to do and they have offered to help me. No offense intended at all but IMO You need to try and be more positive... Everything I've listed here in his forum you seem to bag on or try to discourage me from doing...... You must admit the idea of having a 2+2 TT is inspiring and anyone who'd pull up side of me and wanna run em' would be in for a rude awakening...... Just wish me luck and keep checking the forum every once in a while maybe you'll see the conversion in progress...... Peace through carpet bombing Atomzzz


----------



## fairgentleman Z (Nov 5, 2002)

Nice looking car, I realy like all the white leather in the interior. I could never keep it clean. 

Some cars are for show, and some are for go and yours looks great I don't know why that Shaun guy is such a hater. 

Yeah, I thought a 2+2 convertible Twin Turbo would be the ultimate.

'I sold my '90 300zx (Auto ) I miss. But my se-r is much quicker (not faster) and lighter too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

I'm no hater. how could i be a hater when i own a TT and used to own an NA. i just like to see people be realistic about things in all honesty. in my opinion i think the paul bailey tails look quite lame. and somebody who thinks they can just "drop in" a tt engine into a NA frame is crazy. i think it is a great idea considering the NA looks a little sleaker than the TT, but i am from now on a 2 seater kinda guy. just my thing. like more power said, it is jucs cheaper to go with a TT, if you really like your car get ready to spend a lot of cash along with time in fabbing a ton of things.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ShaksShaun said:


> *I'm no hater. how could i be a hater when i own a TT and used to own an NA. i just like to see people be realistic about things in all honesty. in my opinion i think the paul bailey tails look quite lame. and somebody who thinks they can just "drop in" a tt engine into a NA frame is crazy. i think it is a great idea considering the NA looks a little sleaker than the TT, but i am from now on a 2 seater kinda guy. just my thing. like more power said, it is jucs cheaper to go with a TT, if you really like your car get ready to spend a lot of cash along with time in fabbing a ton of things. *


You gotta admit, its a nice looking car and some people just want to have a TT 2+2 so if they are going to do it right and know what its going to take going in, more power to them.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

*sups frank*

Sup frank, this is the broken specv in your hometown, im glad to hear about your car in NPM. keep it up, and dont let fools stop you from doing your stuff. your car rocks as it is. 


peace.. im out..


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

sup frank...ohyeah you got in NPM nice:0).....as for the swap yo....like its been said and problably will more so....dont let anyone stop ya....do the to some peeps the unthinkable :0P....anyhow...nice car....nice outcome:0) peace


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Thanks bro's*

I appreciate the support..... The last car show was a successt...... Thanks for the help there.... we came away with three trophies out of seven of our cars...... We need all the support we can get... peAcE OuT Frank


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

hey there, new to this board.. but u got a pretty nice car there.. its good to see more 2+2 out.. keep up the good work..


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Thnx man*

Good to see other peeps still involved in the Z scene..... You have any pics of your 2+2 widebody? If so post some here.... anyway thanks for the post and see you round maybe........ you in southern cali? L8ers Atomzzz


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*originally posted by morepwr2*



> You gotta admit, its a nice looking car and some people just want to have a TT 2+2 so if they are going to do it right and know what its going to take going in, more power to them.



Thanks Mike I appreciate the post, your support is duely noted and I'll remember it. Man If I had to start all over from scratch, I'm not sure if I would have done anything any differently. I have had alot of fun working on this car. Now that its paid off and I have the "TITLE" in hand its actually my car and not the banks. I don't think I could get rid of it now..... I'd die LoL.....

It's not really the money thats important but the feeling after you get when your done...... 

16,000 for a 93' 2+2 with 60,000 original miles, 

3,500 stillen body kit and suspension package, 

4,500 for a stereo system that will blow your mind, 

2,000 for a custom interior, 

2,500 in wheels tires and slotted discs.....

The feeling of what it will be like to have one of the few "TT" 2+2's on the road....................... "PRICELESS"


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: originally posted by morepwr2*



Atomzzz said:


> *
> The feeling of what it will be like to have one of the few "TT" 2+2's on the road....................... "PRICELESS" *


I know what you mean, I have lost track of what my car cost to build and the hours of work it took. I am never going to sell it!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

*not to nitpick.......*

LoL not to nitpick bro but unless you have some kind of wierd deal the bank never OWNED your car. The car was collateral for the lean on it. Like i said not to nitpick but heck I own my car even though i have a loan for it


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: originally posted by morepwr2*



Atomzzz said:


> *Thanks Mike I appreciate the post, your support is duely noted and I'll remember it. Man If I had to start all over from scratch, I'm not sure if I would have done anything any differently. I have had alot of fun working on this car. Now that its paid off and I have the "TITLE" in hand its actually my car and not the banks. I don't think I could get rid of it now..... I'd die LoL.....
> 
> It's not really the money thats important but the feeling after you get when your done......
> 
> ...


If you are interested, I am getting in a JDM TT front clip. I think the price will be around $2000 so you can do your swap pretty easy.

Mike


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

that's a nice Z. the rims are ok, but IMO, i would much more prefer some rims with a lip. that's just me though. 

the TT swap is really not as hard as some people are making it out to be. it'll be difficult, like all other swaps, but there are many ways to work around things. 

i plan to get a 2+2 in the future as my daily driver (and have a S13 FB transformed into a true 180SX as my weekend warrior). but i'm going to stick with the N/A engine, and just build it all-motor. most likely up the CR, and go from there. 

nice ride though.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Thanks Bro*

I appreciate the support..... If your ever down in the Ventura area or in Los Angeles drop me a line. I get automated posts to my email when people respond here. so all you have to do is write here. We have a active car crew here..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Thnx man*


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

*Another source of 2+2 TT info*

You may want to check out http://www.300zx.co.uk/forum/

Apparently all domestic UK cars are 2+2 TT so they may be able to offer some insight or sugestions.

cd


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Thnx man*



PRJCTZ32 said:


> *i'm from Daly City..CA... my wb is the Evolution Explosion w/ Panasport g7 3-piece rims 18x9f 18x11r.. www.evolution.co.jp (under explosion T1 wide) this is the only Explosion kit to reach the u.s my rims are also JDM... i only got test fitment pix.. will post more when my project is done...
> *


Looks good!

Mike


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Do you have a point of contact for them?*

I went to their website but their info link is broken.... do you know of a stateside distributor for the explosion kit?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Do you have a point of contact for them?*



Atomzzz said:


> *I went to their website but their info link is broken.... do you know of a stateside distributor for the explosion kit? *


sorry mayn.. cant help ya there... i had some help from my sponsors and they want to keep this the only one...


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*ok man thanks anyway*

its gonna look great!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice car but while spending all that money on making your ride look nice, why didn't you do more in the performance side of the house? Do you at least have a short shift kit? You know you could have upgraded your brake rotors and ECU for the price of that DVD player you have stuck in your dash. Don't get me wrong though, I just think that it's a waste to dump cash into a high-performance machine like the Z, only for looks... That's just my opinion though. Others may disagree... 

BTW - "Downpipes" run from your exaust manifold to your cat... Intakes don't have "down-pipes" even though they appear to be pipes that run in a downward direction...


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

F&FZ32 said:


> *Nice car but while spending all that money on making your ride look nice, why didn't you do more in the performance side of the house? Do you at least have a short shift kit? You know you could have upgraded your brake rotors and ECU for the price of that DVD player you have stuck in your dash. Don't get me wrong though, I just think that it's a waste to dump cash into a high-performance machine like the Z, only for looks... That's just my opinion though. Others may disagree...
> 
> BTW - "Downpipes" run from your exaust manifold to your cat... Intakes don't have "down-pipes" even though they appear to be pipes that run in a downward direction... *


I agree w/ you ^^^^b/c I spend my $ on performance parts rather than showy stuff. But in his case it is much diff, there is not much potential for a NA. So putting performance parts on his Z is pointless IMHO. And not everyone is into all go and no show or the opposite. To each his own. 

BTW Atomzzz your car looks hot!

-Dan


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the props...... I do have a short shifter on the car... also I upgraded all the rotors to BREMBO slotted and drilled. I recently purchased GREDDY trust exhaust with 3" H pipe. Gutted cats, I'm looking forward to installing it. I will wait until I do the twin turbo mod before I put headers. Thanks again for the responses. You guys stay cool and I'll see you around. Frank


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

Everybodys Z looks crazy nice but i got to admit it would be amazing to own a TT 2+2. Right now im just running an N/A 2+2 but if i ever get the cash i wouldnt hesitate one second to pull a TT enigne swap!!


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

hey atomzzz 

I was just wonderin how much did it cost u to get all your seats and doors in that kind of material??


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*It wasn't too bad*

I know the owner of the interior shop so it wasnt as expensive as it could have been. I did get quotes from a couple of other places before I did the job. They quoted me a cost of 1800.00 to 2400.00. There is alot of stuff you can do by yourself to cut costs. Email me if you would like some help or advice. [email protected]


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*new mod for the 93 tail*











If you see this ahead of you on the freeway try to catch up to say HEY!!!!


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Another Angle ......shaved*

Just a side view .... more pics to follow I put a new Wings West front .... notice no door Handles..... No Antena .... No rear Wiper.... Shaved clean


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice clean custom touches!!


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Front angle pics*











heres the Wings west Front and Bobex Center Ram Air Duct


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*A Frontal Side View*










Another front to driver side shot.....


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Interior angle*








Interior White on Gray


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

what happened to the hood on the upper corner of the right headlight? or is there a problem with the right headlight?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*its because*

My front tower cross brace touches my hood and it causes that corner to sit up a lil bit.....


----------

